# DECLARATION of INDEPENDENCE CONTEST



## prairiewolf

OK guys today is the first question pertaing to the Declaration of Independence. Here is the pic of the call set again that someone will win.Its the set on the right.I will be asking a question everyday this week and first to answer each day in this post will be added to the list people that will be asked the final question on the 4th.








1st question(I'll start out with easy one)
How many states were there at the time of the signing?


----------



## hassell

Thirteen colonies I believe!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Hassell is the first to be added to the finalist list
Congrats Hassell and your from BC. LOL come on guys


----------



## JTKillough

congrats


----------



## prairiewolf

I know someone will probably say thats wrong he didnt say 0 states, but since he stated colonies I accepted he knew there were no states


----------



## Ruger

Sounds like a great contest PW


----------



## prairiewolf

No, I will be asking at all different times, this way I hope more can participate.


----------



## youngdon

The answer to todays question is 12 ...if in fact the question is how many colonies adopted the D of I on july 4th 1776..... New York didn't vote.
otherwise, it's no, or yes...Handprint ?

I was hoping to be admitted by default.....lol


----------



## bones44

Thanks for doing this Ed ! Nice job Rick. Even for a Canuck.....


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> The answer to todays question is 12 ...if in fact the question is how many colonies adopted the D of I on july 4th 1776..... New York didn't vote.
> otherwise, it's no, or yes...Handprint ?
> 
> I was hoping to be admitted by default.....lol


 Where does it say New York didn't vote ?? Was a month later when they voted on it!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

LOL, no Don it pertained to how many states were in existence at the time of signing. not physically at the signing, but I am very pleased someone is at least doing homework LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

todays question will be later today LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok another easy one for 2nd question

How may signers were there on the Declaration?


----------



## Ruger

56


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats ruger , your one of the finalists!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Tomorrow I will be asking the 3rd question as close to noon my time as possible (I may forget LOL)


----------



## Ruger

Great contest PW. I've always loved history.


----------



## hassell

The original JULY 4 had 2 signatures, Aug 2 was when there were 56 signatures!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Hassell you are right except congress adopted the declaration on the 4th and ordered it printed these were called sonmething else, dont want to give it away and on the 19th of july congress orders it to be engrossed(offically inscribed) and signed which started on the 2nd of Aug. so technically it wasnt offical untill inscribed.


----------



## bones44

Don't feel too bad. I've missed them as well.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats why I think I might post a day ahead for a certain time I will post maybe more can get involved,


----------



## bones44

Not whining Ed. Well, maybe a little....LOL As much as history buff as I am the Whole signing and writing of it is not where I've been studying unfortunately. Love the idea you have though about the giveaway !


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok Tom, after today I will try and get a question on the Declaration itself. LOL

todays question is: out of the 13 colonies which one had the most signers of the declaration?


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Stonegod your right !!!


----------



## 220swift




----------



## prairiewolf

yes, and we dont do that daylight saving crap. LOL


----------



## youngdon

220swift said:


>


LOL gotta love Maxwell !


----------



## bones44

Haha you guys crack me up !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

Question for today: A certain passage was left out of Jeffersons draft and it upset him the rest of his life. What was it concerning?


----------



## Antlerz22

Im not going to answer because I dont know and anybody can look it up--so I'll wait for someone who knows OUTRIGHT! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

I bet they also look it up!!


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> I bet they also look it up!!


 I know but I think it should be from past knowledge and not just learned--but thats just me.


----------



## Ruger

I know but I'm not gonna say!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good your already a finalist LOL


----------



## Ruger

Jeffersons sister was my grandpas great great great grandmother, so I've always had a little bit of a special interest in Jefferson.


----------



## youngdon

Creator


----------



## 220swift

slavery


----------



## prairiewolf

Mike can you comment on that a little more?


----------



## 220swift

In his first draft of the Declaration of Independence, Jefferson listed the British's support of slavery as one of the grievances, the clause was deleted at the request of delegates from South Carolina and Georgia.


----------



## prairiewolf

Your correct and now are a finalist, condemnation of slavery

even though he was a slave owner!!


----------



## 220swift

thanks PW


----------



## prairiewolf

Ruger that is pretty neat!


----------



## prairiewolf

what are the first original prints of the Declaration called?


----------



## hassell

Broadside's I think was the term.


----------



## prairiewolf

Do you know the fullname including the printer?


----------



## hassell

Jefferson also called it a manuscript, broadsides I think were the first ones to be handed out for the public to read and that the original was actually lost!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

your close enough , they were called "Dunlap Broadsides"


----------



## hassell

Forgot about the finalist part of this, Hmmm!! Donate that position to another member!


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats the way I see it, its ok if you answer more than one time.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes, I skipped a day. wanted to see if anyone noticed and would say anything. LOL

So for today :who was the oldest signer?


----------



## Rick Howard

Charles Carroll lived the longest. 94 years old. He is the oldest. Right? Ben Franklin was the oldest person to sign his name at the time of the signature though.


----------



## prairiewolf

Sorry Rick, I was meaning at the time of signing, so Stonegod thats 2 for you.


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL I thought it was a stretch but it was worth a shot. Thanks SG but fair is fair. You beat me to it.


----------



## anticreep

if either of u guys want it just give it two me!!! haha


----------



## anticreep

* dont want it


----------



## prairiewolf

This the last question: Why did John Hancock sign his name so big on the Declaration?


----------



## anticreep

He signed it so big so king jeorge will be able to read it

and It's just the way Hancock signed his name. It was in the center, since it was the first and only signature at that time.


----------



## prairiewolf

close enough LOL, so king george could read it without his spectacles.


----------



## anticreep

dang i was so excited i forgot to put that. I was shaking while i was typing it. I have been check it all day long and cant beleave i got it first

I hope i win this it will be my first set of calls...........


----------



## hassell

anticreep said:


> dang i was so excited i forgot to put that. I was shaking while i was typing it. I have been check it all day long and cant beleave i got it first
> 
> I hope i win this it will be my first set of calls...........


 I don't have a first set of calls either!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, I am going to change the final question to guessing the weight of a coyote LOL
Guess within 100th of a pound(49.25) this way all finalist have a fair chance at winning and dont have to worry when I post.

Finalist are:
Hassell
Ruger
Stonegod
220Swift
anticreep

here is the pic:


----------



## anticreep

well if you win them you can just give them to me. hahahaha
help a young hunter out.


----------



## anticreep

dang and i ant no good at judging weight of things.... and not a coyote i have never killed......


----------



## Ruger

Do we include the weight of the TC calls on it? lol


----------



## anticreep

when do we need to guess the weight. and how on here or pm you


----------



## hassell

Do you realize 100th of a pound is 1/10 of an ounce!!! OR less than the weight of a quarter ( 25 cents ). Hope we're not that close on scales!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

So Ruger have you seen this pic before? LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

Reply right here in this post, the scales the weighed this coyote went to the 100th .


----------



## prairiewolf

Tomorrow evening, lets say 6pm my time


----------



## Ruger

Recognize the calls. I started using TC calls last year and really like em.


----------



## anticreep

ok cool will let you know by 6pm tomorrow.


----------



## prairiewolf

I think so, its about 8:45 here now


----------



## hassell

Is this a Western yote??, was it baited before the hunt ??


----------



## prairiewolf

No, its an eastern coyote and no baiting


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> No, its an eastern coyote and no baiting


HA !! HA !!, had a good laugh on that reply, seeing as the Eastern yotes are smarter I have to take into account the larger brain mass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

yes but eastern eat cottontails, western eats jackrabbits (twice as big) LOL


----------



## 220swift

22.75 lbs.


----------



## Ruger

20.35 lbs


----------



## bones44

Hey, let the guy from the north know it's in ounces and not kilos.







SG, I am NOT, and I repeat NOT a Wolverines fan, I like to see the Buckeyes beat the crap out of them every chance they get !	Good luck guys on trying to win the calls !!!


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> Hey, let the guy from the north know it's in ounces and not kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG, I am NOT, and I repeat NOT a Wolverines fan, I like to see the Buckeyes beat the crap out of them every chance they get !	Good luck guys on trying to win the calls !!!


 Like what Bama and Florida did to the Buckeyes right? LOL


----------



## anticreep

prairiewolf what time is it were u are


----------



## prairiewolf

4:20 you have about 1-1/2 hrs to go


----------



## anticreep

ok cool because its 6:26 were im at


----------



## hassell

27.78 lbs.


----------



## anticreep

24.96 lbs.


----------



## anticreep

looks like we have all answered.

OH I HOPE I WIN I NEED A SET OF CALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yea its going to be 24.96 lbs. on the dot.


----------



## anticreep

who won!!!!!!
who won!!!!!!
who won!!!!!!
who won!!!!!!
who won!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

one thing you all forgot to account for, the bullet LOL


----------



## anticreep

i think im going to wear out my refresh button haha


----------



## anticreep

prairiewolf said:


> one thing you all forgot to account for, the bullet LOL


i added that in two my and the meat lose with the bullet whole


----------



## prairiewolf

The weight of the coyote was 34.33 lbs so it looks like hassell is the winner. hassell PM me with your shipping info and congratualtions on your win


----------



## anticreep

congrats on the win hassel i was going to put 29.99 lbs but talked my self down......


----------



## anticreep

i about punched my shelf in the face when he said 34 lbs.







thats me right now


----------



## anticreep

yea i did that two but thats why i was going to but 29 lbs but talked my self down. oh well


----------



## anticreep

yea thanks ed i had fun..... need to do it again


----------



## prairiewolf

I will give another call away when I get my first coyote this season. We will see if you guys can guess a little closer. LOL


----------



## hassell

It was a great time and contest, it was a contest just reading the replies.

Cindy wanted me to put down 35 lbs., and as it was said that it was a Eastern dog I went a bit lighter, OH well I guess she was the closest.


----------



## anticreep

how much does a set of calls cost prairiewolfl


----------



## Ruger

Congrats Hassel. Great contest PW, had a blast! Safe and Happy 4th to ya all!


----------



## prairiewolf

If your talking about enclosed reed and open reed they start at $20


----------



## anticreep

$20 each yea a enclosed and open


----------



## prairiewolf

NO, 1 open reed and 1 enclosed reed start at $20 for a set.If you want PM me


----------



## anticreep

oh ok may have to do that sometime soon


----------



## anticreep

Yea right now its just finding the $$$$$ to get them but i should be able to get some soon...


----------



## hassell

anticreep said:


> Yea right now its just finding the $$$$$ to get them but i should be able to get some soon...


Maybe he could use a reel!!!!!!!!


----------



## anticreep

Yea but that would have to be a lot of call for that reel!!!!!!!!!!

You could buy it off me and then i would have the money to get me a set.....


----------



## anticreep

Stonegod said:


> Or hassel could sell ya his new shiny calls!!lol


Or just have them shipped to my house LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

eastern Tennessee


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Rick !


----------



## hassell

Thanks YD and everyone else, we should be thanking prairewolf and other call making members who do things like this for the membership, even though a couple of my competitors were told that it was an Eastern yote and never took into account the larger brain mass thus having lighter guessed weights(stoner,creep) fun was had by all.


----------



## hassell

Stonegod said:


> what!!?......I mean.......... WHAT!!!!!?? "stoner" and "creep" had higher weight guesses than 220swift(22.75) and "ruger" (20.35)!!!! .......20.35??.......we have raccoons here bigger than that!lol Besides I figured these two old salty predator hunters would have a better idea of what that yote should weigh........as usual......I figured wrong!LOL


 Old salty hunters good see through your strategy OH so easy-Decoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> Allowing for blood loss, wind direction, moon phase and the added weight of fleas and ticks......I'd say 24.43 exactly.


 Just read all the replies my intended remark was stated --so congrats to Hassel and was a fun read.


----------

